# Does a short LP mean earlier implantation?



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Just curious. My LP is 10 days.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I think if you achieved pregnancy the implantation would have to occur "earlier". A longer lp increases your chance of pregnancy because it increases the time the embryo has to implant. If I remember right implantation usually occurs between 7 and 12 days with 10 days being about average.


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

Nope, short LP means less chance for the embryo to implant.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
I think if you achieved pregnancy the implantation would have to occur "earlier". A longer lp increases your chance of pregnancy because it increases the time the embryo has to implant. If I remember right implantation usually occurs between 7 and 12 days with 10 days being about average.

I got pregnant the first time we were careless and didn't use a condom. That was three years ago. I started charting 6 months ago and learned that my LP is only 10 days. AF always shows up 11 days post O. I know the average implantation times, but I wonder if it varies from pg to pg in the same woman? Or if my LP has always been 10 days or maybe longer before our first DS? Just wondering.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

No, length of LP has no practical bearing on when you implant, though it can affect whether or not you do. It takes a certain amount of time for the egg/sperm combo to travel from the fallopian tubes to the uterus, and a certain amount of time for it to implant onto the uterian wall. It varies somewhat, but is usually from 6-12 days (most commonly 7-10) after ovulation, regardless of your LP length. So, women with shorter LPs don't test positive earlier than women with longer LPs, all other things being equal.

If you have a short LP, less than 10 days without spotting/bleeding, then there may not be enough time for the egg to implant before the corpus luteum stops doing it's job. 10 days is right on the brink, and if that were my LP and I wasn't getting preggo after a few months, I would check into lengthening it.

HTH!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I got pregnant the first time we were careless and didn't use a condom. That was three years ago. I started charting 6 months ago and learned that my LP is only 10 days. AF always shows up 11 days post O. I know the average implantation times, but I wonder if it varies from pg to pg in the same woman? Or if my LP has always been 10 days or maybe longer before our first DS? Just wondering.

Oh, and implantation times vary somewhat from pregnancy to pregnancy, depending on how long it takes the egg to make the journey and burrow into the wall.

LP is generally consistent for an individual woman, varying by only a day usually. The exception would be health issues/hormonal issues (when returning to a fertile state from BC pills or bf'ing, for example, or entering menopause; extreme weight gain/loss). If AF doesn't start for you usually until 11dpo, then I wouldn't be too worried about LP length right now.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks theatermom!


----------



## Nicole R. (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I started charting 6 months ago and learned that my LP is only 10 days. AF always shows up 11 days post O. I know the average implantation times, but I wonder if it varies from pg to pg in the same woman? Or if my LP has always been 10 days or maybe longer before our first DS? Just wondering.

Before my first pregnancy, my LP was always 8 days, and my cycle length varied (from 25 to 28 days). I've only charted one cycle so far in preparation for TTC #2, but my LP was 9 days in a 28-day cycle. So my (limited) experience is that the length of the LP can change. (I'm still breastfeeding, but have had my period back for 12 months. So heaven forbid it's because of menopause ...)

As far as implantation ... for #1 my husband was out of town except on cycle day #18, which is also when I think I ovulated, so there were nine days left in my cycle at that point. We got a positive home pregnancy test on day #32.


----------



## firefly mama (Dec 30, 2006)

My LP was consistently 10 days for years and years before I had kids. While TTC #1, I got pg the second month of trying. Implantation occurred at around 4-5 DPO. After my cycles returned at 10+ month pp, my LP was variable, ranging from 6-9 days. I started taking Vitex to regulate it. I had one month with an 11 day LP. Then the next month we TTC, and got pg again. Implantation occurred at 9 DPO. Now I'm 6.5 months pp again, and waiting for cycles to return.

It is definitely a bummer your pg has less chance of sticking with a short LP. But it is also kinda nice that you know if you are pg very soon - AF is usually late before you'd even get a BFP. And then if you missed that egg, you can to try again that much sooner.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole R.* 
Before my first pregnancy, my LP was always 8 days, and my cycle length varied (from 25 to 28 days). I've only charted one cycle so far in preparation for TTC #2, but my LP was 9 days in a 28-day cycle. So my (limited) experience is that the length of the LP can change. (I'm still breastfeeding, but have had my period back for 12 months. So heaven forbid it's because of menopause ...)

No, it's because of breastfeeding hormones. Hormone changes occur for many reasons: losing/gaining significant weight, starting/stopping artificial hormones (BC pills, etc), menopause, breastfeeding, certain kinds of supplements and so forth. Without these hormonal influences, though, a woman's LP is usually consistent from month to month. Vitex works, for instance, by regulating the body's hormones -- for some women, this helps to regain a normal LP length, and a regular ovulatory pattern.

ETA: And by "consistent", most sources mean varying by no more than a day in either direction, so your change from 8 days to 9 is within the realm of "consistent".


----------

